# Guide to classical recordings on Youtube



## honestiago26 (Jul 17, 2021)

In my experience trying to expose people to classical music, many folks (understandably) don't have the patience to read through a long-winded guide, and just want to click a few links and start listening. Youtube is the best way to listen for free (with adblock), and there are some _really_ good recordings there, but some are nearly impossible to find thanks to the janky search function.

I published a google doc with links to the best recordings of the best works I know of. I tried to keep it as simple and easy-to-use as possible, and included an "About" section with some tips for the truly technologically clueless. Hopefully this might help some people trying to reach friends and relatives with short attention spans and no prior knowledge of classical music


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I am not really very interested in training my friends to like classical music but do like links to recordings that someone feels are recommendable. So, where is your list?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

honestiago26 said:


> In my experience trying to expose people to classical music, many folks (understandably) don't have the patience to read through a long-winded guide, and just want to click a few links and start listening. Youtube is the best way to listen for free (with adblock), and there are some _really_ good recordings there, but some are nearly impossible to find thanks to the janky search function.
> 
> I published a google doc with links to the best recordings of the best works I know of. I tried to keep it as simple and easy-to-use as possible, and included an "About" section with some tips for the truly technologically clueless. Hopefully this might help some people trying to reach friends and relatives with short attention spans and no prior knowledge of classical music





Enthusiast said:


> I am not really very interested in training my friends to like classical music but do like links to recordings that someone feels are recommendable. So, where is your list?


Click on the words "Google Doc" in the OP.

I'm also somewhat partial to my list *"A Beginner's Guide to Classical Music"* here on *TalkClassical*: 
https://www.talkclassical.com/70102-beginners-guide-classical-music.html?highlight=

. Mine is considerably different, in that it is not organized by any given type, style, composer or otherwise; AND most of the featured videos are LIVE performances. I've actually gone through several different videos to determine the relative value of the audio and video, but not necessarily for interpretation, the value of which, frankly, varies from listener to listener.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Thanks. I see it clearly now but when I looked earlier I saw no link.


----------



## honestiago26 (Jul 17, 2021)

pianozach said:


> Click on the words "Google Doc" in the OP.
> 
> I'm also somewhat partial to my list *"A Beginner's Guide to Classical Music"* here on *TalkClassical*:
> https://www.talkclassical.com/70102-beginners-guide-classical-music.html?highlight=
> ...


I like the pop culture tie-ins. Seems like it would appeal to younger listeners, though your guide may come across as a little patronizing to some adults.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

honestiago26 said:


> I like the pop culture tie-ins. Seems like it would appeal to younger listeners, though your guide may come across as a little patronizing to some adults.


That makes sense. In a sense I'm "mansplaining", at least to one degree or another.

The problem is the audience . . . If I'm targeting "beginners", and presenting the music and some background in simplistic terms, then it might not set well with more experienced listeners.

But I don't want to go into too much detail that is lost on beginners either.


----------

